

The Java Virtual Machine as Shellcode (Screencast of what my startup is working on) - brl
http://blog.netifera.com/video-the-java-virtual-machine-as-shellcode/

======
brl
This is a screencast which demonstrates some of the features and capabilities
of the application my startup is working on. Our software is an open-source
network tool framework with an emphasis on security assessment. It's also a
distributed platform which is the main feature we are showing off in the
video. After installing a small self-contained Java VM based software agent
(which we call a 'probe') any tool created with the framework can be
transparently deployed and launched remotely and runs autonomously without
needing to be connected to the UI.

